# There's no time to explain



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Brilliant. The face is priceless. 
Pure caught in the act. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ha, love it - how handsome Vincent is!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Brilliant and Vincent look as handsome as ever!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Brilliant! He's got a "of course I can drive tut!" look on his handsome face x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

" you may have to work the pedals.."


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

My boyfriend had just popped to the shops but Vincent really wanted to go home!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great pic, he is really lovely.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahha, he sure looks ready to go!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Guess he knows he can drive! He just wants to get on and get home! This is assistance dogs taken to the next level.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

How did you get his eyes to show up like that, what camera did you take the pic with? Holly is the spitting image of Vincent and we just can never get her brown eyes to show in all the brown fur! Please let us know your secret


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

looks like an instagram shot....so with a cell phone and altered via an app called instagram


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant photo, what a clever boy Vincent is


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Priceless. Love it! :car:


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

What a beauty x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> How did you get his eyes to show up like that, what camera did you take the pic with? Holly is the spitting image of Vincent and we just can never get her brown eyes to show in all the brown fur! Please let us know your secret


Like Mo said, it was taken with my iPhone 4S and then a filter from Instagram app was used.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Ruth what filter name did you use, I've been trying some out xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

emmelg said:


> Hi Ruth what filter name did you use, I've been trying some out xx


Oh gosh I can't remember! I go through them all and pick my favourite one


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Rufini said:


> Oh gosh I can't remember! I go through them all and pick my favourite one


How do you post them on here, I havnt got a facebook or twitter etc, it says I can share via URL but when I try and paste it on here it only shows the link and not the pic x

I would be really grateful for some advice( how do you upload yours ) 

Thankyou and sorry to be a pain xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

emmelg said:


> How do you post them on here, I havnt got a facebook or twitter etc, it says I can share via URL but when I try and paste it on here it only shows the link and not the pic x
> 
> I would be really grateful for some advice( how do you upload yours )
> 
> Thankyou and sorry to be a pain xx


I upload mine to facebook and use the facebook link. If you can view it as a link to Instagram you can right click on the picture, view image, and then use the url in the IMG box when you post...


----------

